# Pic's for the get together



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

THIS I HAVE TO SEE  

"Then having a Babie..when we get back"

Sorry couldn't resist that typo :wave:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, count me in. I can't wait to see all of you guys and walk the Bruce trail once again.
Btw. Can you post the link to our 'Ontario Get Together' forum, somewhere to your first post, so people can count themselves in?
Joe


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...those pictures are outstanding...sooo wish I could be there (and not just to watch you have a BABIE) LOL..love the typo,too! 
Tuckman is absolutely gorgeous...pleeeese take lots of photos of all the fun...then I can share in the wonderful time I know all will have!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I want to come! I expecially want to take Bailey on that trail. Too bad Ontario is so far away!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Mike... can you tell us where you are at? From your other post it looks like Stoney Point... near Hamilton?

When are you thinking?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> I want to come! I expecially want to take Bailey on that trail. Too bad Ontario is so far away!


No kidding.....looks like a great place to take my dogs....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> No kidding.....looks like a great place to take my dogs....


It's Ontario, though......maybe Joe should pay for all the moderators to come out.....for a business trip.......


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Ontario is so beautiful- if I can just warp there I would so be there! I love the pictures- so peaceful and what fun it would be for the doggies!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Those photos are wonderful. Does your golden go near that waterfall???


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> It's Ontario, though......maybe Joe should pay for all the moderators to come out.....for a business trip.......


Yeah right  suuurrreeee


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Joe said:


> Yeah right  suuurrreeee


Hey, I thought that was a good idea....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Those pictures look like dog heaven...serious...at least Golden Retriever heaven...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll obviously be there : Did you get my PM about picking a date? I'll write up little online invitations, just let me know whats good for you.

I was thinking a weekend would be best, most people are off then. April 21st maybe?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

....................


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> THIS I HAVE TO SEE
> 
> "Then having a Babie..when we get back"
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist that typo :wave:



Got me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Mike... can you tell us where you are at? From your other post it looks like Stoney Point... near Hamilton?
> 
> When are you thinking?


Yes its Stoney Creek...beside Hamilton....where are you?
Mike


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Baileysmom said:


> I want to come! I expecially want to take Bailey on that trail. Too bad Ontario is so far away!


Only a few hours away


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

FranH said:


> Those photos are wonderful. Does your golden go near that waterfall???


Not that big one...well maybe....but there is lots of other small ones that he loves


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Tuckman said:


> Yes its Stoney Creek...beside Hamilton....where are you?
> Mike


We're in Windsor... but I'm originally from Simcoe... and routinely visit my mom about once a month!!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'll obviously be there : Did you get my PM about picking a date? I'll write up little online invitations, just let me know whats good for you.
> 
> I was thinking a weekend would be best, most people are off then. April 21st maybe?


I send you a PM last night....You didn't get it?
Mike


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope, didn't get it...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Is Lucy going?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome pics! Wish I had been there to play! Looks like a great day of fun!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Tucker's own personal dogpark, what a dream!! Shamus and I are very jealous, as always.

Looks like a wonderful day, I'll bet both dogs were exhausted by the end of it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I also have a big trail and river behind my house, but I know no one would want to come to this crappy city hahaha. :

I'm going to write up an invite and I'll post it shortly


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

You know how much I want to see my gorgeous Tucker, boy do I wish I was closer. Shianna says she'll be on the next plane but Tucker has to meet her when she gets off the plane LOL Please take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Is Lucy going?


Will go on the other board and have a Talk...don't know yet
Mike


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> You know how much I want to see my gorgeous Tucker, boy do I wish I was closer. Shianna says she'll be on the next plane but Tucker has to meet her when she gets off the plane LOL Please take LOTS of pictures.


Told you before you are more then welcome to stay with us
Tucker would be at the airport with a RED rose for Shianna
Mike


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Yeah right  suuurrreeee


What? You don't want to meet us?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

You'all have fun -


----------

